
AWS Launches Open Distro for Elasticsearch - kjw
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-open-distro-for-elasticsearch/
======
kjw
Companion post on their motivations to start this --
[https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/opensource/keeping-open-
source-...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/opensource/keeping-open-source-open-
open-distro-for-elasticsearch/)

